# What's the biggest ring size???



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

I really like the cigars with big ring sizes....just ordered 10 Inmensa by Perdomo 6x70....Is this about the limit ???? Have not seen anything on the websites any bigger...Just curious 
:ss


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Look up the Perdomo Cuban Parejo- Galaxia....


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I know he doesn't like to boast but I think Icehog3 has the biggest... at least that is what the ladies say!!!:r


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

How about the Inmenso?


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

How about the "egg" from Drew estates. It's around 300!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> How about the Inmenso?


If she were a little younger!!!:r


----------



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> If she were a little younger!!!:r


AWESOME!!!!!!! I looked up that Cuban Parejo Galaxia by Perdomo it is 10x100 !!!!!! Also that Egg from Drew Estates is really weird....Thanks to all for the info ...


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

There's the Opus X football shaped oens as well.

I would say 70 is about the largest as far as mass production goes.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If you are looking for a truly big smoke, another to consider is the Puros Indios Chief at 18" X 66. Not as big as some with the rg but the length is impressive.


----------



## mathil (Mar 31, 2008)

Go to Cuba and buy a novelty cigar. They had ones that were 14" long and 150 odd ring gauge, lol


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

mathil said:


> Go to Cuba and buy a novelty cigar. They had ones that were 14" long and 150 odd ring gauge, lol


Next time you go, let me know. We'll setup a contest to see who guesses how far I get through it :tu

Ron


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

This is the biggest one i could find.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

https://www.hotcigarsellers.com/shop/details.asp?ResProgID=100&ProdID=69

That's a biggun!


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

:r This is absurd! Some of these pics are hilarious. I can't imagine smoking anything over a 70!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I am going to have to defer to my wife on this. :tu


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

doctorcue said:


> I am going to have to defer to my wife on this. :tu


:r You are so brutal!!:r


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> https://www.hotcigarsellers.com/shop/details.asp?ResProgID=100&ProdID=69
> 
> That's a biggun!


Did someone say Box split?

Geeze. A single stick would take up an entire desktop humidor!


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

C'mon guys, it's not all about the size. It's about how you smoke it...right?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i usually just buy a cab, keep the ribbon on, cut off all the caps, then stick clay in between all the gaps so i can smoke it all at once!

:r


----------

